# I cant finish a bottle of E Juice



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

What's up my vaping familia. ..
So I'm facing a problem and don't think it's just me that has the problem or is it?...

So there are so many awesome juices on the market I find myself buying something new every time I go juice shopping.

Now my problem. 
So I buy a juice or 2 then maybe a week later another 1 or 2 and I find myself not wanting to finish that dam last drop in bottle so I sought of save a little every time for what I don't know but I just do.

Does any one else have this problem. 
Cause I got like 6 bottles with less than a tank fill in them and I just can't. 
Hahahaha....

Vape on my peeps...

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/4/16)

I have this problem with my diy.... mix up some mad tasting juices. Vape like 20ml from the 30ml mix....

Then I start another one of my mixes and think, o my this is so good and leave the other 10ml....
Luckily I have a couple of mates I give these to as samples 

So I understand where u coming from, so many flavour profiles out there. As you think you found ur adv.... something else comes up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> What's up my vaping familia. ..
> So I'm facing a problem and don't think it's just me that has the problem or is it?...
> 
> So there are so many awesome juices on the market I find myself buying something new every time I go juice shopping.
> ...


I have stashes of half bottles everywhere, some I will do a tank of every now and then but there are a few of them that I reorder often. Most of the unfinished ones are perfectly good, just not brilliant. I find that if I don't like a juice right away I will just stash it and try it again a few weeks later, it usually turns out great after the second try but there have been the odd few that had to be given away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I have stashes of half bottles everywhere, some I will do a tank of every now and then but there are a few of them that I reorder often. Most of the unfinished ones are perfectly good, just not brilliant. I find that if I don't like a juice right away I will just stash it and try it again a few weeks later, it usually turns out great after the second try but there have been the odd few that had to be given away.


I found an un labeled bottle of DIY in my car. Best thing I ever vaped. NO CLUE which one of about 12 possible mixes it was. All I know is I dont want the bottle to end. Well now only road is to mix the 12 variations of Apple Pie and let them steep for 6 weeks and get to testing looool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I found an un labeled bottle of DIY in my car. Best thing I ever vaped. NO CLUE which one of about 12 possible mixes it was. All I know is I dont want the bottle to end. Well now only road is to mix the 12 variations of Apple Pie and let them steep for 6 weeks and get to testing looool...


Don't forget to label them this time 

... and they need to steep in the car too, in the same conditions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (30/4/16)

I went through a similar issue and then when preparing to move I realised I had over 100 half bottles of juice spread out all over! 

So I set up an interesting challenge  

Carried 2 mods with drippers and only use that. 

Some bottles were decanted into smaller sample bottles for easy carrying around. 

I dripped everywhere ! 

After 2 months I finally finished my stash and then began to rebuild! 

Juices that were "not great" was used as a starting point for a diy. So I would dilute that "key lime" and then add to it what I would think works. Really managed to salvage some okish juices this way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I found an un labeled bottle of DIY in my car. Best thing I ever vaped. NO CLUE which one of about 12 possible mixes it was. All I know is I dont want the bottle to end. Well now only road is to mix the 12 variations of Apple Pie and let them steep for 6 weeks and get to testing looool...



I have the same problem. Couple of bottles but with no labels and I have to sit sniffing them trying to find out what's inside.


----------

